# Flavours



## CraftyZA (22/2/14)

Hey guys.
Let's get some recipe guidelines going on vm flavours.
What have you guys mixed up, and what percentages?


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

I have some of their DIY flavours @CraftyZA - but am embarrassed to say I have not tried them yet  Got sidetracked with their ready-made juices and still busy, LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/14)

VM's menthol is perfect for me at 5 %. And the Orange at 10%. Mixed Berry and Litchi at 15 %.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Do you think the Orange flavour is dangerous for plastic tanks?
Any other VM flavours that you think we must watch out for with plastic tanks?


----------



## CraftyZA (22/2/14)

Has any of you tried mango and peach? I've mixed them at 15% steeped for a month, but not getting the flavour.
The caramel works great at about 5% when mixing with other flavours. Cream i use at 4-6%, and vanilla at 5-7%
Banana i have not figured out yet. Last one was 13% and had a chemical/bitter aftertaste.


----------



## Andre (22/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Do you think the Orange flavour is dangerous for plastic tanks?
> Any other VM flavours that you think we must watch out for with plastic tanks?


Have been using it in my soft plastic Reo bottles without any problems, @Silver. But, generally they are not recommended for use in hard plastic clearomizer tanks. The same goes for cinnamon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Has any of you tried mango and peach? I've mixed them at 15% steeped for a month, but not getting the flavour.
> The caramel works great at about 5% when mixing with other flavours. Cream i use at 4-6%, and vanilla at 5-7%
> Banana i have not figured out yet. Last one was 13% and had a chemical/bitter aftertaste.


My gut feel is that for the mango, peach and banana you should scale down. Maybe talk to Oupa.


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Ok thanks @Matthee - I will stick to glass for those


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Has any of you tried mango and peach? I've mixed them at 15% steeped for a month, but not getting the flavour.
> The caramel works great at about 5% when mixing with other flavours. Cream i use at 4-6%, and vanilla at 5-7%
> Banana i have not figured out yet. Last one was 13% and had a chemical/bitter aftertaste.



I do banana at 6-8 % caramel at under 5% and cream at 3% or less. Berry can go up to 15% and menthol at 5% or less. Haven't tried mango or peach yet. Caramel and cream are hectic.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I do banana at 6-8 % caramel at under 5% and cream at 3% or less. Berry can go up to 15% and menthol at 5% or less. Haven't tried mango or peach yet. Caramel and cream are hectic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Do you do them as just one flavour or do you mix two flavours together?


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Do you do them as just one flavour or do you mix two flavours together?


Mix and match sir. I mix small batches of single flavours like 5 ml to fine tune the ratio and get a taste of the flavour. Then I decide what will go with what and mix up a small batch at lower concentrate ratio's and then add concentrate to taste. I try to keep acurate notes so I can recreate flavours but evertime I drop nic level or use a different brand of vg I need to tweek it again.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Interesting, thanks Gazza. DIY is a whole new ballgame. So much to learn and experiment with!


----------



## Spiri (8/3/14)

Anybody tried Coconut, chocolate or strawberry yet?


----------



## ET (8/3/14)

pretty sure all those 3 is a chocolate i've eaten before 
as for the VM flavours, of those i've tried chocolate before and it is a very nice chocolate.


----------



## Spiri (8/3/14)

@denizenx, what percentage did you mix your chocolate to? I bought a tupperware full of flavours from VM and trying my hand at DIY. Narrowing down the percentages would help me greatly into producing something vapeable.


----------



## CraftyZA (8/3/14)

Spiri said:


> @denizenx, what percentage did you mix your chocolate to? I bought a tupperware full of flavours from VM and trying my hand at DIY. Narrowing down the percentages would help me greatly into producing something vapeable.


Best advice i can give you, Start a new excel doc, and document EVERYTHING.
Recipe
Steep time
Temperature and environmental conditions of steeping area.
Anything you can think of. Record it!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (8/3/14)

Spiri said:


> @denizenx, what percentage did you mix your chocolate to? I bought a tupperware full of flavours from VM and trying my hand at DIY. Narrowing down the percentages would help me greatly into producing something vapeable.


Yes, record as Crafty says. One of the reasons I gave up on DIY...too lazy. You could also ask @Oupa for his recommendation. Maybe he should give a recommended range next to his flavours for that matter.


----------



## Spiri (8/3/14)

@CraftyZA & @Matthee, thanks for the tips. I have actually started documenting my "experiments" thanks to OCD. I have mixed up a batch of 8 different single flavours (no nic), just so that I can get a feel of what they taste like, but im afraid to taste them. I think I will let them steep for about 3 days before I try them (and then some more) - that's usually how long VM juice delivery takes from Oupa's mixing table to my doorstep. I agree Matthee, some pointers from @Oupa would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Spiri (8/3/14)

Cooking some juice man!

DIY supplies from VM, Valley Vapour & Dischem

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Ooooooo that looks like so much fun!


----------

